# Sand Only?



## fishyj (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, Can you use just a sand substrate to grow plants in what I would consider a low tech setup? The tank is a 125 gallon, with 6 discus in it. I will be adding some driftwood to this tank and will be attaching plants to it. The plants will be a low light and I can add fert tabs to the roots if necessary. I need the sand do to the fact the discus are slow eaters and they after feeding will pick on the bottom. Any ideas or suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can use sand alone with no problems. With low light, there won't be much demand for additional ferts. If you put in some crypts or swords that like to root feed, you can place root tabs under them as needed.

-Dave


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 75 gal tank using sand as a substrate. I added Ferka Aquabase to the bottom and put the sand on top so root feeders will have some nutrients.


----------

